# cowl size?



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Is there a standard measurement for the length of a 1 wrap cowl or a 2 wrap cowl. I'd like to make some of stash in multi color & weight for design. I just don't want to make the Cowl too snug to get over head and not look right. If I make a 2 wrap cowl I don't want it to be too small to wrap twice or too long to look awkward. I have never made a cowl before, but they look nice and would make great gifts as they are very in. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Size Chart for Infinity Scarves / Cowls
https://www.google.ca/search?q=corn...rt+for+infinity+scarves&imgrc=LBfy1FhMpoYhCM:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is there a standard measurement for the length of a 1 wrap cowl or a 2 wrap cowl. I'd like to make some of stash in multi color & weight for design. I just don't want to make the Cowl too snug to get over head and not look right. If I make a 2 wrap cowl I don't want it to be too small to wrap twice or too long to look awkward. I have never made a cowl before, but they look nice and would make great gifts as they are very in. Thank you for any help you can give.


Look for some cowl patterns on Ravelry, even if you do not choose to use the pattern for stitches... you can always get the idea of length and width from the pattern.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been knitting cowls about 60" long but think they could maybe be a bit longer, say 65/70". The 60" fits over the head fine and wraps round again comfortably but personal opinion for myself I will now do them just a bit longer.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I always look at the comments and pics of others and take it from there.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I knit cowls to circumference of 54 to 60 inches with an 8 to 9 inch width

best of luck to you


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Great question. I have a rather large short neck. To get a "good look," I take the circumference of my neck + 30% for a single cowl, + 40% for a double wrap (Circumference X 2 + 40% (circumference X2) ) to determine the length.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jpapaj said:


> Great question. I have a rather large short neck. To get a "good look," I take the circumference of my neck + 30% for a single cowl, + 40% for a double wrap (Circumference X 2 + 40% (circumference X2) ) to determine the length.
> 
> Hope that is helpful.


Great plan. Thanks.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Happened to come upon this information: 
Cowl Sizes:
Small: child neck warmer - 53cm/21" circumference X 53cm/9" depth 
Medium: adult neck warmer - 63cm/25" circumference X 28cm/11" depth
Large: adult infinity scarf - 115cm/45" circumference X 25cm/10" depth (can loop twice around neck)


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I would use a fabric or existing scarf and experiment with the size you like...


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Smart. Good tip.


----------

